# Question about window tinting



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

OK so I am ordering a car from the studio. Its going to take about 7 months to build. Factory it can come with any number of degrees of tint. What's not going to get me a gig in MA on tint?

Is there a percentage of tint that is a no go?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

any thing over 35% or under 35% depending how you look at it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

cool thanks


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Im pretty sure anything behind the drivers seat can be as dark as you want.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

PDExplorer3 said:


> Im pretty sure anything behind the drivers seat can be as dark as you want.


NEGATIVE. 35% light needs to be allowed through the windows. However, you can gain an extra 2% due to the tint meters window of discretion. That said, I wouldn't get it at 30% and hope for the best. The long standing urban legend is that you can tint the rear windows as dark as you want as long as the fronts are ok. Not true. Statute reads ALL windows must meet the 35% standard (of course the front windshield must be clear except for the top 6 inches which can be tinted). I'm sure you're not driving a limo or taxi so I won't bore you with those details.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Rock said:


> NEGATIVE. 35% light needs to be allowed through the windows. However, you can gain an extra 2% due to the tint meters window of discretion. That said, I wouldn't get it at 30% and hope for the best. The long standing urban legend is that you can tint the rear windows as dark as you want as long as the fronts are ok. Not true. Statute reads ALL windows must meet the 35% standard (of course the front windshield must be clear except for the top 6 inches which can be tinted). I'm sure you're not driving a limo or taxi so I won't bore you with those details.


Just for debate then how come privacy glass in SUV's which is around 17% can be street legal? It restricts the same amount of vision as a car with its rear windows tinted to that amount. From my experience unless its a slow day most officers wont bust your balls if you have 30%. I have 35% all the way around on my car but only because i dont want to deal with the hastle of worrying about my tint due to some podunk cop out to enforce secondary infractions.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

The reason for the pitch black tint you see in SUV's , vans, etc is because it was done at the factory, they come stock like that. The 35% law only applies to AFTERMARKET. So, I do not have an answer for you. I would think that if your special ordering the vehicle, you would have to conform to the 35% law. And if you do go 35% all around, make sure when a LEO pulls you over, you roll down the front window and rear windows half way, and put the interior lights on at night.


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

Front Windshield top 6" 35 % including the factory sunstrip
Front Doors 35 %
Back Doors / Front Glass 35 %
The remaining side glass painted black, green, purple...

Rear Glass 35 %


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

And the way the factory can tint the glass the way they do is because it meets federal highway safety standards.

Dont forget when selecting tint to purchase you need to measure the level of tint on the windows regular windows that do not have an obvious tint are actually already tinted slightly ( 5, 7, 10% ). So if someone goes out and purchaces from the store 35% tint and puts it on their car and get stopped are surprised when they get a ticket for c90s9D because their tint is measured as 38, 40, 42 %.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

> they get a ticket for c90s9D because their tint is measured as 38, 40, 42 %.


38,40,42 is legal, anything less than 35% light transmittance is illegal.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah this would be a factory tint...I have my choice of factory tint....so if it is factory I can have it as dark as I want?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

OutOfManyOne said:


> 38,40,42 is legal, anything less than 35% light transmittance is illegal.


Holy Dyslexia....thanks for the correction....wow brain fart.



SOT_II said:


> Yeah this would be a factory tint...I have my choice of factory tint....so if it is factory I can have it as dark as I want?


The factory still has to meet federal safety standards.

_"Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard #205 requirements (at 49 CFR 571.205, S3.) _apply to glazing materials used in passenger cars, multipurpose passenger vehicles, trucks, buses, motorcycles, slide-in campers and pick-up covers designed to carry persons while in motion. Passenger cars, for example, must have windows which allow at least 70% light transmittance. In contrast, trucks, buses and multipurpose passenger vehicles (for example, sport utility vehicles) do not have to observe the 70% transparency requirement on any windows behind the driver.
The following noteworthy changes have been made to the final-form version of this regulation, many of which are in response to the recommendations of commentators.
It further enforces the restrictions on the use of sun screening devices or light transparency reducing materials on the rear windows of passenger cars, starting with the 1998-model vehicles. No light transparency requirements have been established, however, for the rear windows of trucks, multipurpose vehicles, buses and other (non-passenger car) vehicles. The reason is that such vehicles are not subject to the 70% light transmittance requirements of FMVSS #205."

http://www.pabulletin.com/secure/data/vol26/26-38/1596.html



209 said:


> Passenger cars, for example, must have windows which allow at least 70% light transmittance.


Now that I found this I am confused as to if MASS Law is in compliance with Federal standards and/or if they have to be. The Fed's say 70% and MA says 35%.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It might be that the feds are saying at least 30% and that MA is saying at least 35%. 

It might be one of those things where they got the thing flipped in the wording...

TO that end if the Fed's say 30% I'm not sure if the state could be "stricter".


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Rock pretty much summed it up for you. At least 35%. You live in MA, are registered in MA, follow MA laws.

Stop trying to "toe-the-line" and get away with 30-31% because Federal Law says so. You will be cited _in MA _for 30%. You can appeal and bring documentation that your 30% is straight out of the factory. You'll probably win but lose a day of work, struggle to find papers, etc. I cant say for sure, I've never really cared to look into it. I'm sure the officer/trooper isn't going to care about some loophole you found.

Seems like a lot of work to block out an extra 4%.


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

People,

1st- YOu need to look at the sticker on the drivers door jam, and figure out what type of vehicle is is: MPV, TRUCK, BUS, PASSENGER CAR, ECT. MGL references federal guidlines...that's why SUV's, TRUCKS, ect can be tinted more than pasenger cars. 

If it's a pickup truck, SUV, or other MPV (multiple person vehicle) it can be as dark as 1% on any window behind the driver's seat. However, it can only be as dark as 35% on the driver and passenger side front seat. If it's a sedan or (PC) passenger car, then it can only be as dark as 35% on all the windows around. Each individual window in violation is a $250. Thats straight from tint-meter instructor school!!! Pull people over constantly whom are miss informed by cops all the time.... Been to court numerous times over above issues, never been denied, tickets always stick. If you are gonna enfoce this, know what your talking about!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

SOT, I would air on the side of caution and not have it done darker than the MGL, as it could be argued that although it is factory tint, it was special ordered that way, knowing it to be in violation of the MGLs.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What kind of car you get SOT?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I had some DOUCHEBAG the other morning give me his MA Private Investigators License and an explanation as to how he is exempt from 90/9D....... He even tried to give me his "letter of exemption". When I metered out the window and it read 4%, I told him I would be right back. He says "If you write me for the tint I will see you in court!!!!!! I win EVERY TIME." Pfffff. Don't threaten me with overtime I thought to myself. By the time I was done, his cite was just shy of 400 somolians....... Have a good day Sir. You have 20 days to pay or appeal............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Didn't that guy post here? hell somebody good with the search find that post it was a classic.

A 52 or a 62s.



andy0921 said:


> What kind of car you get SOT?


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

any of these 
This is the search page
http://www.masscops.com/forums/search.php?searchid=274058


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> A 52 or a 62s.


What is THAT ????? Sounds like an Audi model..........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This one...

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11457&highlight=Tint



Danman said:


> any of these
> This is the search page
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/search.php?searchid=274058


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Just ask the guy if his MD signed his PI license. ;-) If not, too bad...


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

ok, heres my question....how do you know if the windows are factory or not. My brother has a brand new Jeep Commander, we measured his rear windows - they were I think 19% light transmittance - very low and illegal...but they are factory - brand new car. We could find anything on those windows to indicate the level of tinting from the factory. Anyone know??


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

jackryan said:


> ok, heres my question....how do you know if the windows are factory or not. My brother has a brand new Jeep Commander, we measured his rear windows - they were I think 19% light transmittance - very low and illegal...but they are factory - brand new car. We could find anything on those windows to indicate the level of tinting from the factory. Anyone know??


Usually factory tint is actually in the glass, where aftermarket is a film applied to the inside of the car, onto the window.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

FACTORY WINDOWS EXCEPTION ON TINT IN MASSACHUSETTS LAW


> 1) motor vehicles manufactured with windshields and window glass areas equipped in accordance with specifications of 49 Code of Federal Regulations 571.205 as authorized by 15 USC 1407.


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

TacOps said:


> Usually factory tint is actually in the glass, where aftermarket is a film applied to the inside of the car, onto the window.


Yeah, that doesn't help. I had tint on my truck that was aftermarket and you couldnt tell it was a film over the glass....are there any markings on the glass which give a tint level for that window???


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah that little circle down in the corner in white.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

jackryan said:


> Yeah, that doesn't help. I had tint on my truck that was aftermarket and you couldnt tell it was a film over the glass....are there any markings on the glass which give a tint level for that window???


I'm assuming you yourself couldn't tell, anyone that knows anything about cars can easily tell. Why would you care to know how to tell if its factory or not? If you buy it new, it's factory, if you buy it from someone else, you simply ask them. But, yes, there should be some sort of white lettering on the window, if it is a factory tint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

jackryan said:


> Yeah, that doesn't help. I had tint on my truck that was aftermarket and you couldnt tell it was a film over the glass....are there any markings on the glass which give a tint level for that window???


aftermarket film, if applied PROFESSIONALLY, will not FULLY reach the top edge of the glass and will be retracted like 1/16 or 1/32 of an inch to keep the edge from peeling when the window goes up and down through the seals.......... if you feel the top edge with say your fingernail, factory glass will be totally smooth and film will be raised up........... Jack, gimme a couple minutes and I will go take pix of my SUV windows........... maybe it will be clearer for you that way.


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

TacOps said:


> I'm assuming you yourself couldn't tell, anyone that knows anything about cars can easily tell. Why would you care to know how to tell if its factory or not? If you buy it new, it's factory, if you buy it from someone else, you simply ask them. But, yes, there should be some sort of white lettering on the window, if it is a factory tint.


I would care to know so I could cite someone...and when you say there should be some sort of white lettering on the window...what exactly does that mean?? lol of course there is white lettering - but does any of it apply to the tint level in that window? Heres what I'm getting at - let me try to clear this up. I stop a car and the rear passenger windows on the vehicle are lets say 20% light transmittance...I tell the operator that - he says "but they are factory" - how would I know if they were or they werent factory? If the factory put some "white lettering" as you so eloquently put it that says something to the effect that the windows are factory 20% - then I would know. But I think I will have to try and see if there is that 1/8 or 1/16 of clear glass around the edge - like someone else suggested - get it now??

Jackryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

here "Jack".............. these are the front and rear windows on my Escalade. The rear is factory and the front is an applied film.........

this is the rear. notice the tint carries all the way through to the ABSOLUTE edge of the glass.









this is the front window with the applied film. notice the VERY small edge that the window treatment company left to keep the film from peeling at the edges..... it may be VERY close but you should still be able to feel it and see it.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

read my previous post on the federal safety standards....most factory trucks and suvs have the windows behind the driver tinted, cars windows are only tinted slightly and have 70% light transmittence(almost clear) as required by FSS.


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

209 said:


> read my previous post on the federal safety standards....most factory trucks and suvs have the windows behind the driver tinted, cars windows are only tinted slightly and have 70% light transmittence(almost clear) as required by FSS.


Read my previous post - my brothers brand new Jeep Commander's rear passenger windows showed an 18% on my tint meter - factory.


----------

